# What the heck is this puppy?



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I could not understand what the owner of this puppy said it was, but Pit Bull was mentioned. He is 8 weeks old and weighs 19#. His feet are HUGE! Hopefully, he will just be loved and not made out to be mean.

Butch is not happy he is so close (note the ridge on his back; big give away when Butch is going to get a little testy...


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like one of those "American Bully" dogs that are common. unscrupulous breeders churn out "blue bully pit bulls" like there's no tommorrow, breeding them way way way out of standard (pit bulls are medium sized dogs, 40/50 lbs). they mix in Am. Staff and mastiff-type breeds sometimes for size. they market them as "rare blue pit bulls!" but they are definitely not rare, and far from being pit bulls. sad thing is that a lot of people think pit bulls are supposed to be "big and bad", due in part to those BYB's *


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HersheyBear said:


> Looks like one of those "American Bully" dogs that are common. unscrupulous breeders churn out "blue bully pit bulls" like there's no tommorrow, breeding them way way way out of standard (pit bulls are medium sized dogs, 40/50 lbs). they mix in Am. Staff and mastiff-type breeds sometimes for size. they market them as "rare blue pit bulls!" but they are definitely not rare, and far from being pit bulls. sad thing is that a lot of people think pit bulls are supposed to be "big and bad", due in part to those BYB's *


That was what I was thinking as well. He almost looks like Ceasar's Junior though.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

That's what she kept saying "Bully Pit Bull" and it made no sense. I had never heard of it. Thanks Hershey. I hate it when people bring a young dog (or any dog) for the first time, and expect them to be social. He was really scared and hung around the gate most of the time. Butch hates big breed pups so I had to watch him very carefully. He has snapped at some before (and he gets a scolding and time out). Usually, a "be nice" will suffice, as in this case.

It will be interesting to see him grow up...if she continues to bring him to the little side until he can handle being with the big dogs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah "bully pit bull" is slang for Am Bully. Most people I know have various names for them ranging from Blue Hippo/Whale, to Pygmy hippo, to Fat pigs. The grow up to look like this:










And that is a moderate one


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG...that dog is so not...OMG, it is ugly!!! It looks like pig with a dog head. OMG...that's all I can say. Sorry to anyone who has a dog that looks like this, but...ugh.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

That's actually a fairly nice looking American Bully if you like the look (I don't). We have a few really really bad AmBully breeders around here and an old neighbour got a puppy that was so badly bred and disproportionate that I'm sure the dog ended up with serious, serious health problems. It had a major sway-back, and its legs were all gimpy- almost looked like it had some kind of chondorplasia to be quite honest.

I'll go see if I can find a picture.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe it's the angle but if that's what they all look like, I do not like it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I did say that dog was moderate

This is the pocket bully, one out of I believe 5 size variations in this "breed". 


























This is a little more extreme of a bully (aka XXL bully)









And this is what poor breeding has done (i.e breeding for color, and huge heads)









Note the pigeon toeing
and again this dog is moderate

That puppy will probably turn out to be moderate, just from the way he looks now. He isn't a pure pit bull, he is an Am bully, as most blue "pit bulls" are.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah the first dog shown, posted by Chaos is actually a pretty nice looking dog compared to some. 
The puppy the OP posted isn't going to look like that though. None of them. 

Am. Bully puppies:

















The puppy you posted picks of looks more like it'll be this:









or at the most like this:









It's just not possible that a puppy with such a nice build already is going to turn into something that looks like a hippo.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually he will probably look more like this










As I did say he looks like Junior.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Exactly  & that's a nice looking dog. So no worries the cute little puppy will not grow up to look like a hippo...hopefully.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, Junior is an out of standard pit bull, just not as "bully" as those above pictures are. He's nice looking for a Bully, but I still prefer the standard pit bulls (the ADBA kind, not the UKC kind. the UKC kind closely mirrors the AKC Am Staff).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah same as me, I prefer dogs that look like her


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Am I a horrible dog lover for thinking ALL the dogs pictured in this thread are adorable? I have a thing for goofy looking dogs. I know it's not healthy for them but you can't help but love those faces! I just want to cuddle them.


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish they would lift the breed ban in Denver. I would rescue a bully in a heartbeat.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

It's not the face that I find unappealing...it's that the body doesn't go with the head. I love bull dogs...a couple come to the park and they are magnificent looking. But the ones that Chaos posted just look "wrong" for lack of a better term. I think Pitties look good too. Short stubby legs with a big wide body is not the type of dog I look for when I want one. 

I also prefer dogs who do not have their ears cropped, even when it's the standard (Boxers, Dobies, Pits). Docked tails are fine since the docking is done when they are only days old as opposed to weeks/months.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> And that is a moderate one


LOL, I was gonna say, compared to most I've seen (on the internet), that's one damn fine dog!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BrittanieJo said:


> Am I a horrible dog lover for thinking ALL the dogs pictured in this thread are adorable? I have a thing for goofy looking dogs. I know it's not healthy for them but you can't help but love those faces! I just want to cuddle them.


I wouldn't cuddle one of them, as majority don't have great temperaments. "Family Friendly" doesn't neccisarily translate into friendly will all people.

And I believe the first one I posted is also a pocket bully.


----------



## Angela Marie Micinski (Apr 7, 2011)

Sure is cute though!!!!!!


----------

